# For all you Fluval 13watt CFL lamp users.



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi All,

Not sure exactly where this goes, but I thought nano tanks were appropriate since it's mostly used for this.

The fluval replacement bulbs are known to be about 14.00 each bulb.

I found out that the special plastic collar is removable and can be used to push any 2pin 13watt CFL light into it.

I also found a GREAT replacement bulb that is using 7000k at 13watts CFL and costs about 7 times less than the hagen fluval.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bayco-13W...3074139903147&sourceid=0100000012230215302434

Here's the link. Though the prices vary, I found it tonight at my local walmart for approximately 2.45 per bulb so I bought 4 of them.

Since they recommend using light between 5500k to 10000k I figured when I saw 7000k it was a good buy at 2.45 it's a 13watt 120volt PCL. Should fit exactly into the plastic collar that can be removed if the bulbs go out.


----------



## Cohazard (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you!!! After I bought this light I was disappointed to learn I needed to buy the fluval replacements.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Cohazard said:


> Thank you!!! After I bought this light I was disappointed to learn I needed to buy the fluval replacements.


One caveat -- the fixture is a Gx23 fixture, the fluval is a PL-13w fixture, you'll have to cut off the tabs and then just glue the collar onto the new light


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They're about $8 retail. You can buy an entirely new fixture for $25 retail.



jamesyu said:


> The fluval replacement bulbs are known to be about 14.00 each bulb.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> They're about $8 retail. You can buy an entirely new fixture for $25 retail.


I just saw the price change this morning, yeah the fixtures are coming down in price, use to be 33 -- the bulbs are still not worth it at 8.00 -- I found 10k bulbs with GX23 mounts. A small modification and we'll be A-OK since i can just shave off the mounts and it'll lock in.

ahsupply.com if anyone needs it as well -- I rather have 1x 7000k and 2x 10000k bulb -- should be better to view and for growth.


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

*Where are they 8 at retail?*



somewhatshocked said:


> They're about $8 retail. You can buy an entirely new fixture for $25 retail.


 couldn't find the fluval replacements with a quick web search earlier...


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Blah fluval is beginning to upset me, cannot buy replacement bulbs without having to saw off the plastic bits with a knife, cannot buy proprietary bulbs from them since they're not available. Bulb breaks in a week.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Amazon has some for $11. :/


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They're available at Drs. Foster & Smith and dozens of other retailers.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Basil said:


> Amazon has some for $11. :/


No idea why I didn't find that, thanks! $11 seems high for a bulb, but ohwell


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

How's $6.39?


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> How's $6.39?


That's much nicer!


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Any of you guys have pictures to show the DIY?


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Here you are Ren. Xenxes has a shot of what was done to the bulb.


----------



## Matthew RJ (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread. I'm just wondering if anyone has new leads or insight for this topic.


----------

